# multi-flow drainage system?



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

have any of you guys/gals used the multi flow drainage systems for your yards, instead of the french drain systems? thinking about installing one but wanted to get some input first.

rjr1


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have what I think is a French drain system for my back porch that runs around my house and to the curb. I have chased it and it runs about 75 - 100 yards through a 2" pvc about 10" underground. When it rains real hard the water shoots out of the curb 2" x about 3'. The first time I saw this I thought I had a busted water line and could not figure out what it was. I relayed the stepping stones on my backporch and figured out what the line was.The line around the porch is 5" pvc x 15' long with holes drilled in it covered with pea gravel.after the 5" it is reduced to 2". It works great although I need to go back and dig it up and relay the gravel because the dirt has settled in the rocks.


----------

